
IPv6 Security for IPv4 Engineers - oneowl
https://www.internetsociety.org/resources/deploy360/ipv6/security/ipv4-engineers
======
hackdown
How could people think that IPv6 is more or less secure than IPv4? They are
just numbering systems, aren't they?

